# finally a nice yote gun .243



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

finally got me a nice yote gun with trial and error. savage mod. 10 .243 with a really nice Bushnell legend 5-15x40 scope and 20 inch swivel bi pod..


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes you did!! You also have a nice deer gun if you decide to go out of Ohio to hunt them!!


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrates man , now get out there and get confortable with it so you know what you can and cant do with it. The more you shoot , the better you get.

Matt


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have model 10 savage it is my 3rd savage rifle they are great shooters !


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

only thing is i dont know what the adjustments on the front of the scope are for. has numbers from 20 all the way to 300 and then an 00 


this is my second savage... my 17 hmr is sweet!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats a nice looking rig, Savage rifles are known to be tack drivers right out of the box, lots of factory 243 ammo out there to see what best suits you, for what you want to do with it I think you will be better off with the 243 compared to the mini.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

peon said:


> only thing is i dont know what the adjustments on the front of the scope are for. has numbers from 20 all the way to 300 and then an 00
> 
> 
> this is my second savage... my 17 hmr is sweet!


Those are for focusing your scope, say from 50yds out to 200-300yds.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

peon said:


> only thing is i dont know what the adjustments on the front of the scope are for. has numbers from 20 all the way to 300 and then an 00
> 
> 
> this is my second savage... my 17 hmr is sweet!


Smallmouth crazy hit it on the head. It also helps keep the crosshairs bright. So keep it fairly close to the range you'll be shooting. The 00 is the infinity sign. Should look like an 8 laying on it's side. I wish I were good enough to have to dial mine in on infinity.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Good to see you upgraded. I just added a coment to your other thread than realized you were the same guy. Good luck. your gonna love that thing compared to the 17.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

The adjustment you asked about is the Parallax Adjustment if you wanted to do a little research on it and understand how it works.


----------

